# Gnral Dveloppement > Algorithme & Mathmatiques > Traitement d'images >  Calcul puissance bruit blanc

## Sakurazukamori

Bonjour  tous,

je gnre un N-chantillon de bruit blanc via la fonction randn. Ma question est alors la suivante : quelle est la formule pour calculer la puissance de ce N-chantillon ?


Est-ce bien la somme des chantillons au carr ?

Merci.

----------


## pseudocode

La puissance instantane c'est bien chantillon[t] au carr.

Par contre, la puissance "totale" n'a de sens que si la somme des echantillons au carr converge. Pour un bruit blanc, cette somme tend vers l'infini... ce qui est normal vue la dfinition d'un bruit blanc (puissance constante quelquesoit la frequence)

----------


## ronan99999

Peut-etre cherches-tu  calculer la densit spectrale de puissance?

----------


## Sakurazukamori

Merci pour vos contributions. Je sais bien que la puissance moyenne totale d'un bruit blanc thorique est infinie mais dans le cas concret, possdant un N-chantillon reprsentant N preuves indpendantes d'une mme variable alatoire, je me disais que la puissance devait bien tre finie.

En fait je crois que le calcul 1/N*(Somme(i=1  N) [b(i)])  est bien la bonne mthode (je prcise que le bruit est centr). Puisque cela revient  calculer la variance empirique du N-chantillon, en considrant qu'aucun chantillon de bruit n'apporte plus d'informations que les autres, donc affectant comme pondration  chacun 1/N. La loi des Grands Nombres nous disant ensuite que pour N "suffisamment grand" celle-ci tend vers la variance statistique du bruit. Ce qui m'vite le calcul direct par la formule :

Somme(i=1  N) [p(i)*b(i)]

p tant la densit de rpartition du bruit.

----------


## FR119492

Salut.

Avec la somme des carrs des valeurs, tu obtiens,  un facteur prs, l'nergie de ton signal, qui tend vers l'infini avec le nombre N d'chantillons. Pour avoir la puissance, tu dois prendre la moyenne et non la somme. Elle reste donc finie.

Si ton signal est une tension aux bornes d'une rsistance, il est vident que si celle-ci a survcu au bout d'une heure, elle n'explosera pas le lendemain.

Jean-Marc Blanc

----------


## alex_pi

> Avec la somme des carrs des valeurs, tu obtiens,  un facteur prs, l'nergie de ton signal, qui tend vers l'infini avec le nombre N d'chantillons.


Pardon ?????

Depuis quand l'nergie d'un signal tend vers l'infini avec un nombre diffrent d'chantillon ? En ce bas monde, l'nergie est tristement quelque chose qui se conserve et est betement borne, j'ai du mal  concevroir qu'elle tende vers l'infini sur une priode de temp born juste parce qu'on regarde la fonction plus souvent.... Il doit y avoir un facteur multiplicatif par la priode de temps correspondant  l'chantillon qui a saut (dans une intgrale, il y a un "dt" qu'il ne faut pas oublier ! Et quand on augmente le nombre d'chantillon, on fait tendre dt vers 0, d'o la convergence)

----------


## FR119492

Pardon!!!!!

Peut-tre es-tu reli  un rseau de distribution d'nergie lectrique. Si c'est le cas, c'est certainement au travers d'un compteur. La vitesse  laquelle ce compteur tourne est proportionnelle  la puissance que tu consommes au moment o tu fais la lecture. Le nombre de tour que tu peux compter durant une minute est proportionnel  l'nergie que tu as consomme durant cette minute. Ces deux grandeurs restent videmment finies. En revanche, au bout d'un temps infini, donc d'un nombre de lectures infini, l'nergie sera aussi infinie: l'intgrale sur un temps infini d'une fonction toujours positive et borne est infinie.

Jean-Marc Blanc

----------


## pseudocode

Vous avez tous les 2 raisons.

La puissance dissipe par un signal "physique" pendant une dure finie est finie. 

Si la dure de mesure est infinie, la puissance dissipe peut etre finie ou infinie suivant le type de signal.

Ici, le signal etait sens tre un bruit blanc, donc par dfinition pas physique car de puissance infinie quelquesoit la dure de la mesure. C'est pour cela que mesurer sa puissance n'avait pas trop de sens. 

Ce qu'on a choisi de calculer c'est la somme des puissances instantanes d'un signal discret.

----------

